# Sweet Lop at Waukesha Humane Society!



## kherrmann3 (Sep 30, 2008)

I know this is just one bunny and she's safe from the back room for now (I hope), but she is just pulling at my heart. Will and I saw her at the Waukesha Humane Society (HAWS) and we wanted to take her home. She was very friendly (if not a little pushy for attention) and absolutely adorable! They do not know her age, but I would guess young(er) to middle-aged. She was spayed at HAWS (from my understanding). 

Here's her story according to what HAWS put up on her PetFinder profile:

"Was found abandoned in her cage by the side of a busy highway."

Wow. That really tells us a lot. By talking to the bunny person at HAWS, I found out that she was found in her cage along a highway with another bunny. That bunny was in a separate cage but had to become a sanctuary bun because of splayed legs. They renamed this girl, Belle, and was put into a space at HAWS. 

When we saw her a week or so ago, she was in good health and spirits. Her bum looked a bit messy (mildly urine soaked), but looked better the next time we saw her. She is in need of some grooming/brushing, though. It just looked like shed-season stuff, though. No mats or nastiness. From my understanding, she is litter box trained and everything. She can get a bit cage aggressive (more head-scratchies, please!). She is hard to put back because she squishes her face out of the cage for more attention. She was marking a bit when she was in the room with other bunnies, but she was moved into an area by herself. She had no problem coming up to Will or I for lettuce or head pats. She even did very awkward binkies and slow bunny-500's for us! We think she is a mini-lop? 

Either way, she's a sweetie and I wish we could take her, but our apartment manager said she was putting her foot down at this point. Two rabbits is enough. I don't blame her, but I was still sad... There were plenty of other buns there, but I feel bad for them all! HAWS does not adopt out a lot of rabbits, and back-room calls are done as space is needed... 

Her name is Belle (at the shelter). Here is her picture (that we took) and the link is to her PetFinder profile. 



http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11114155


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 30, 2008)

I've visited HAWS and they are really good with their bunnies. They might even be a little too picky... 

We were trying to find a friend for Tony and he couldn't meet with any of theirs because they all had been spayed in the last month, and that was "too soon" to have a bunny date, even though they were all healed. We then went to the more local humane society (Dane Co.), and had bunny dates and adopted Muffin, who had been spayed a week before. They got along well on the dates and later at home too. However, I know that trying to have dates with a recently neutered male won't work! I think it depends on the rabbit and they should let their healed bunnies go on dates before the hormones are totally out of their system. If it works out with hormones raging, it's probably still going to work out once they've calmed down. Just my 2cents.

I thought they were no-kill before, but I guess I was wrong. I guess since they have contracts with the local governments to take abandoned and abused animals etc, they can't be no-kill (just like Dane Co.).

Belle looks very sweet. I hope she finds a good home soon! I'm sure HAWS would be a good place for a first-time bun owner to adopt from. About how big is Miss Belle?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 30, 2008)

Err... bigger than a bread box? They said about 5 pounds, but she seemed a little bigger to me. I would say a MAX of 7 pounds. She is very fluffy, though, so I could be wrong. So... 4-7 pounds-ish? If anything, they said she was a bit aggressive. We found she was aggressive for head pats (she nudged us, so bites). She even let me check in her ears and take a look at her front teeth while sitting on the floor (no pulling/fighting).


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 30, 2008)

I really wish I could take her... Grr... I almost talked my mom into taking her lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Poor Belle. She's still at the shelter, BUT, Will might have talked one of his co-workers into looking at her. She might even take her home!  She was thinking of either getting a guinea pig, or a rabbit. She used to have a rabbit a few years back, so she has at least had experience with bunnies! Yay!


----------



## Bunny_Love (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww! Hope this girl finds a good home! That stinks that the apartment complex wont allow you to get her, whats one more rabbit?! 


Keep us posted!

Jessica


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Bunny_Love wrote: *


> Awww! Hope this girl finds a good home! That stinks that the apartment complex wont allow you to get her, *whats one more rabbit?!*


I'm technically not supposed to even have one! On the lease, it says "no pets". If I had a cat, it would be extra per month, but the manager let me sneak in two bunnies! It's a smaller apartment, so it makes sense!

She is still there, I just checked Petfinder. I hope that Will's co-worker picks her up. She's such a sweetie!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 30, 2008)

So if she let you sneak in 2 bunnies and you only have one now, why can't you get her that will make 2. 

Susan:?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would have taken her, but she is not vet checked recently, I have no idea of her age/history, and last time I was there, she had a urine-soaked bum. I can't afford to take on a rabbit with possible problems like that. The main lady said that she didn't do well with other buns, either. She was a dominant one. Toby is dominant as far as I have noticed. I really would like to take her, but there are too many missing pieces of her story, etc.


----------

